# 1989: construccion del by pass en el ovalo 2 de mayo



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

GANE LAS CHELAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

todavía hay dudas , pero parece que fue el 94.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

OE YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY............MIS CHELAS???????????????? NO SE PASEN TODAS LAS DEUDAS SE PAGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

